# Inheritance of foreign Spouse



## Swissdavid (Sep 3, 2020)

Hello Everyone

Great Forum- i have been trying to get some Inheritance Information regarding my foreign spouse, but i have not found anything in the resent posts to the subject. I am a dual citizen living in Switzerland married to a swiss. I file my taxes as "married filing seperately".

So here is my question. If my swiss wife were to inherit from her parents, are there any tax obligations in the USA that would result (for example, would we owe any kind of Inheritance Tax in the usa?).

Is there anything we would have to consider/ be aware of in case of an inheritance (in regards to US Tax-Law)?

Thanks very much!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If your Swiss wife inherits from her parents, there shouldn't be any US tax consequences for you. If YOU inherit from her parents (who I would presume are Swiss), then there shouldn't be any tax consequences except that you may have to file a form 3520 - to declare the inheritance (depends on the value of the inheritance).


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm sure you're aware of this already, living as you are in the land that gave us FATCA, but putting assets in your spouse's name only is an excellent means of keeping the US government out of your business.


----------

